# ActiveX / java



## AloisMartin (20. Mrz 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mit einem java-programm auf ein ActiveX interface zugreifen und habe darin keine Erfahrung.
Das gleiche Programm funktioniert bereits mit VisualBasic aus einem excel-demo-file heraus. Ich muß also das gleiche Programm nur in java umsetzen.
Wer hat damit Erfahrung. Wenn man das einmal gemacht hat, ist es sicher ganz einfach.
Es steht ein ocx file zur Verfügung und es geht lediglich darum, wie ich die entsprechenden events erfasse oder die benötigten Funktionen einbinde.

Bitte meldet Euch.
(Ich würde dann die Details wenn nötig zu-mailen)

Dank im Voraus, Alois


----------



## Tux (18. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

Du weißt mitlerweile nicht zufällig, wie dein Problem zu lösen ist oder? Habe nämlich ein sehr ähnliches Problem. Will auch eine OCX einbinden, um damit arbeiten zu können. Nur find ich dazu nichts... 


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Feb 2005)

JAVA OLE Bridge

mal googlen


----------

